# dont get married folks a message from the experienced....



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 5, 2010)

i post this on behalf of all my buds who got married & divorced....they have a message, everyone of them says the same thing....DONT DO IT!! since the great weather started in march i have been hanging on the deck at my beloved www.restaurantprime.com from 5pm on & meeting lots of folks & its the same thing over & over....it seems to be a 10-15 yr cycle & then things fall apart....again this is a message from these folks to everyone out there....im just the messenger....now lets see if i can fall back asleep after passing out at 11pm:smile::smile:


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 5, 2010)

Please don't speak on my behalf.


----------



## andrec10 (May 5, 2010)

Mine either!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2010)

plus 3

happily married here


----------



## campgottagopee (May 5, 2010)

married and dig it---i gots the best girl in the world---PERIOD


----------



## gorgonzola (May 5, 2010)

a good marriage is the bomb... now kids on the other hand..... :???:

the way the past week has rolled the nest can't empty soon enough!

btw - this is a (somewaht) sarcastic post


----------



## dmc (May 5, 2010)

Eat drink and remarry


----------



## SkiDork (May 5, 2010)

the reason for this attitude is nobody wants to endure hard times these days.  It either works or they're gone.  Pain is not to be tolerated.  There WILL be hard times in a marriage.

Eric - where would you have been if your parents had this attitude?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 5, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> the reason for this attitude is nobody wants to endure hard times these days. It either works or they're gone. Pain is not to be tolerated. There WILL be hard times in a marriage.
> 
> Eric - where would you have been if your parents had this attitude?


 
+ 1.  Have to agree on this.  We live in an age of instant gratification.  Three years ago I walked out on my ex who was having an affair.  Thank God we did not get married.  Now I am with someone who really has a different outlook on life and relationships.


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 5, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> the reason for this attitude is nobody wants to endure hard times these days.  It either works or they're gone.  Pain is not to be tolerated.  There WILL be hard times in a marriage.
> 
> Eric - where would you have been if your parents had this attitude?



Oh, man, Dork, after I posted earlier this morning I had these same thoughts.  Eric seems to have an awesome example of how wonderful marriage can be right in front of his eyes.

And yes, it's work.  There will be hard times, there will be mistakes made, but in the end (most of the time) it's well worth the effort.  Lack of selfishness, or getting beyond selfish, self-centered attitudes is key.  Based on his postings, I'm not sure Eric is ready for that kind of life.




gorgonzola said:


> a good marriage is the bomb... now kids on the other hand..... :???:
> 
> the way the past week has rolled the nest can't empty soon enough!
> 
> btw - this is a (somewaht) sarcastic post



I LOVE my kids and enjoyed everything we did together, but empty nest is now the bomb!!


----------



## powpig2002 (May 5, 2010)

had a patrol director said he loved being married. was on his like 4th one.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 5, 2010)

MARRIAGE TO THE RIGHT PERSON IS the single most important element in my life  .The joy , contentment and fulfillment of one's true potential is often accellerated when one is blessed with a wonderful partner who supports and complements your personality and communication style .

I agree that today too many expect all things to go well all the time and TV has inculcated an unrealistic expectation that 1. Lust =Love , 2. All problems are solved in 59 minutes or less . 3.. Don't stick around to do the work of working things out . and last but not least the god almighty number 4 

Lets all be Opera singers 24/7 -------------u know  Me Mem Me -- its ALL about Me


----------



## wa-loaf (May 5, 2010)

I wouldn't mind if my wife was still alive.


----------



## Marc (May 5, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> i post this on behalf of all my buds who got married & divorced....they have a message, everyone of them says the same thing....DONT DO IT!! since the great weather started in march i have been hanging on the deck at my beloved www.restaurantprime.com from 5pm on & meeting lots of folks & its the same thing over & over....it seems to be a 10-15 yr cycle & then things fall apart....again this is a message from these folks to everyone out there....im just the messenger....now lets see if i can fall back asleep after passing out at 11pm:smile::smile:



You have stupid friends.


----------



## ctenidae (May 5, 2010)

MArried and happy about it. Las thting I'd want to do is have to start dating agian. Ugh.


----------



## Marc (May 5, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> MArried and happy about it. Las thting I'd want to do is have to start dating agian. Ugh.



Sucks getting laid all the time, amirite?


----------



## dmc (May 5, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> Las thting I'd want to do is have to start dating agian. Ugh.



I guess the lure of some "strange" doesn't get you psyched..


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> I guess the lure of some "strange" doesn't get you psyched..


----------



## ctenidae (May 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> I guess the lure of some "strange" doesn't get you psyched..



The lure, sure. The reality, not so much.



Marc said:


> Sucks getting laid all the time, amirite?



I swear. Always having the possibility of morning sex, or shower sex, or afternoon sex, or hey, we're in the basement sex, or no one can see in the back yard sex is nice.


----------



## dmc (May 5, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> The lure, sure. The reality, not so much



yeah - reality...  I'd never stray from my girl either...   I also would never stand for it the other direction..
When I found out my ex wife was cheating on me before we parted - it made me feel better somehow...  Cause - i would've dumped her if I'd known...


----------



## dmc (May 5, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> I swear. Always having the possibility of morning sex, or shower sex, or afternoon sex, or hey, we're in the basement sex, or no one can see in the back yard sex is nice.



Morning Ride


----------



## MR. evil (May 5, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> ---i gots the best girl in the world---PERIOD



Liar, how can you have the best girl in the world when I do?


----------



## powpig2002 (May 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> Morning Ride



wicked pissah, but how do you guys find this stuff? to much computer time.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 5, 2010)

Posted: Wednesday, 05 May 2010 11:45AM

Long Island Divorce Lawyer Charged with Criminal Contempt


GLEN COVE, N.Y. (AP/ 1010 WINS)  -- A Long Island divorce lawyer is accused of violating an order of protection by approaching his ex-wife in a bagel shop.

Nassau County police say Dominic Barbara was charged with criminal contempt. His clients have included Joey Buttafuoco and Jessica Hahn.

They say he sat down with his ex-wife, Leslie, on Sunday while she was having coffee with a friend. Leslie Barbara told Newsday that her ex-husband walked in with a police officer and demanded that she be arrested for stalking him.

Dominic Barbara told the paper that she had indeed been stalking him. He was scheduled to appear for a hearing in Glen Cove court on Wednesday.


----------



## powpig2002 (May 5, 2010)

what's the diff between a catfish and a divorce lawyer? one's a scum suckin bottom feeder the other is a fish


----------



## marcski (May 5, 2010)

Your buddies obviously just haven't me the right women yet.


----------



## dmc (May 5, 2010)

marcski said:


> Your buddies obviously just haven't me the right women yet.



Or man....   just sayin...


----------



## 4aprice (May 5, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> married and dig it---i gots the best girl in the world---PERIOD



I'll argue that since I think I gots the best girl in the world:grin:  Glad to hear others feel the same about their SO.  Chicks are getting ready to fly soon so I be looking forward to that empty nest if we can afford to do anything after paying for college.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 5, 2010)

4aprice said:


> I'll argue that since I think I gots the best girl in the world:grin:  Glad to hear others feel the same about their SO.  _Chicks are getting ready to fly soon so I be looking forward to that empty nest if we can afford to do anything after paying for college._
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ




You got that right, baby!!  "If there's anything left over..."  Thus far, there's very little left here, but we're makin' the most of what we've got!  

Empty nest is the best of both worlds; they come home to visit, but when the visit's over, they go back to their own lives, leaving us to free to come and go as we please.  Even little things like working late are less stressful, knowing that nobody's home alone or waiting for dinner or to be picked up from football practice.  I

I had kids in school and extracurricular activities from 1985 until the youngest graduated high school last year.  So my experience may be different from other people.  ; - )  I may be a bit more excited to do "adult" things than some others...!!

(One thing I've been careful to do in regard to college and money - they all feel some pain when they're at school.  None of them have had unlimited pocket money; they've all been given the basics [including a car and a ski pass...lol..."basics"]; after that, they're on their own.  If I'm making sacrifices, then they are too.)


----------



## Trekchick (May 5, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I wouldn't mind if my wife was still alive.


I think of you often.  ((hug))


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 5, 2010)

Wa ----------------------- i think about you also ,what life dealt you is totally unfair . What you guys had was special and frankly in  my opinion you have handled this almost unbearable circumstance with dignity and grace . Your children will one dad realize just what a HERO there dad is and just how much you have GIVEN to others during this whole ordeal .

You have my deepest respect 

Warp


----------



## riverc0il (May 5, 2010)

Wow. I sadly must say that I (somewhat) agree with BB. uke:

Happily unmarried and cohabitating with a long term commitment, here. My SO has my benefits and full inheritance of everything of mine if I pass away, so it ain't just a "convenience" thing. It is EVERYTHING a marriage is without the paper. Every once in a while, the thought crosses my mind that we should just get that piece of paper to make things easier and get some tax breaks. Discussions like this perk me right back up into the happily cohabitating camp. 

Let's not confuse being married with the ability to have kids. Marriage is a sanction by the state with a long history of corruption and bad associations. It has thankfully shed most of its history but I see no reason to put it up on a pedestal. Two people can live happily committed their entire lives without spending a down payment on a home for a wedding, changing names, and playing out social mores deeply instilled in the human psyche as necessary for social success and esteem.

People not carrying out their vows of until death do us part are not being lazy, they are coming to their senses. Those that stay married unhappily are the ones doing damage to their families, children, and society. The societal change over to acceptance of divorce is one of the most important social changes in the 20th century behind equality and rights. Sometimes things don't work out in the long run, sometimes people rush into things. How long does it take to "know"? Whatever. Go with what feels right but don't label the 50% of divorcing people as lazy. Just think of all those that never divorce due to fear and domestic violence issues?

This might rub some folks the wrong way... but really ask yourself what is the real reason for marriage? Everything you have in a marriage, I have without one. And we have the TRUST in each other not to need a marriage to know we are committed, not bound by some vow spoken in stary eyed societally induced ceremony but by our daily respect for each other and ourselves. To me at least, I see more value in that than all the baggage that comes with what marriage was, is, and will likely always be, romantically over idealized and nothing that can not be had without.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2010)

I agree with most everything you said river, especially your thoughts on divorce.  

That said, the day my wife walked down the aisle was and remains the best day of my life.  I love her and respect every day, I'm sure in a similar manner as you do with your partner.  For some, declaration of that vow in front of ones closes family and friends is something to cherish.  I could care less what the gov't thinks.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 5, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Wow. I sadly must say that I (somewhat) agree with BB. uke:
> 
> Happily unmarried and cohabitating with a long term commitment, here. My SO has my benefits and full inheritance of everything of mine if I pass away, so it ain't just a "convenience" thing. It is EVERYTHING a marriage is without the paper. Every once in a while, the thought crosses my mind that we should just get that piece of paper to make things easier and get some tax breaks. Discussions like this perk me right back up into the happily cohabitating camp.
> 
> ...



I hear ya and understand where you are coming from, but I disagree. There is something about becoming one in front of family, friends and God that just can't be duplicated. Has nothing to do with a piece of paper. That, and the party after is second to none.


----------



## campgottagopee (May 5, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Liar, how can you have the best girl in the world when I do?





4aprice said:


> I'll argue that since I think I gots the best girl in the world:grin:  Glad to hear others feel the same about their SO.  Chicks are getting ready to fly soon so I be looking forward to that empty nest if we can afford to do anything after paying for college.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Glad to hear you guys disagree with me ;-)


----------



## 2knees (May 5, 2010)

best party i've EVER been to was my own reception.

drank the Lord Thompson Manor clear out of alchohol.  the woman in charge was speechless.  that alone makes every day worth it!  :wink:


----------



## snoseek (May 5, 2010)

I know religion is taboo but...


I always thought of marraige to be simply the union of two people under god for eternity. Those are my ideals and that is the one and only reason I would do it. I think their are others that feel the same...


----------



## riverc0il (May 5, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> I hear ya and understand where you are coming from, but I disagree. There is something about becoming one in front of family, friends and God that just can't be duplicated. Has nothing to do with a piece of paper. That, and the party after is second to none.


I think there is something to be said for bringing families together and having a reception. But you can do that without getting married (something I have been considering recently). 

Also, I should have mentioned I don't think that folks should not get married and I am not saying you married guys and gals did the wrong thing or anything. I can appreciate it for what others make it out to be without appreciating for any objective reason that can't be done without marriage. Heck, I agreed to be one of the best men at a friend's wedding because it was about him, not about me.


----------



## SkiDork (May 5, 2010)

rivercoil, I think you misinterpreted my statement.  I certainly believe that for some folks divorce is a reasonable option.  

My assertion was to take issue with BB's statement that marriage is not the right thing to do, simply because divorce is imminent.   And to back that up I included my "opinion" that there is a high divorce rate these days because many folks throw in the towel much too easily. 

There are degrees of everything, nothing is black and white.


----------



## 4aprice (May 5, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I wouldn't mind if my wife was still alive.



Heartbreaking.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Hergini Coop74 (May 5, 2010)

once again....  :roll:


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 5, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Wow. I sadly must say that I (somewhat) agree with BB. uke:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I apologize, but it seems that in actuality, you don't agree with him.  He's saying "marriage," but what he means is "respect, fidelity and committment."  You agree with those things; but it sounds like you feel that you don't need the validity of the institution of marriage.  Either way, he (Eric/dis/BB) has no concept of how valuable any of those things are.

Matrimony doesn't have to equal baggage.  Each person's/couple's conception of what marriage is and how it should work is different.  Everyone who has spoken in this thread has a different idea of marriage, but they don't feel someone who is looking in from the outside should be sitting in judgement on the institution.

You may not have a piece of paper or a ceremony, but from your post, it seems that you are as committed as most or more who have put their signature on a marriage license.  

BB knows not whereof he speaks.  He's a big bag o'wind who's too into himself to know how to really deal with an unselfish relationship.  ("Excuse me, I know you're getting ready for work, but I need the mirror to take a picture to post on a forum so posters can see how jacked I am.")

Folks may be starry-eyed in the ceremony, but those of us who stick it out know what's what.  We find romance in the most surprising and interesting facets of our lives.  : -)

(Would love to have Eric/disembowler/BB respond directly, but he's not really into intelligently debating a subject.  He likes to toss out a statement and then run from enlightened conversaion.  That's his modus operandi on this and at least one other internet forum.)


----------



## riverc0il (May 5, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> rivercoil, I think you misinterpreted my statement.  I certainly believe that for some folks divorce is a reasonable option.
> 
> My assertion was to take issue with BB's statement that marriage is not the right thing to do, simply because divorce is imminent.   And to back that up I included my "opinion" that there is a high divorce rate these days because many folks throw in the towel much too easily.
> 
> There are degrees of everything, nothing is black and white.


Word. I don't think not doing something for fear of a future event is any way to lead a life, either way.

:beer:


----------



## severine (May 5, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I wouldn't mind if my wife was still alive.



And that's the difference between you--a decent, caring person--and the type of people that BB apparently hangs around with. :sad:

It's not for everyone and it isn't always easy, but that doesn't mean it isn't worth it either.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 5, 2010)

severine said:


> And that's the difference between you--a decent, caring person--and the type of people that BB apparently hangs around with. :sad:
> 
> It's not for everyone and it isn't always easy, but that doesn't mean it isn't worth it either.



the people i apparently hang with? lol i hang with people that want me to make them laugh lol....


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 5, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> I apologize, but it seems that in actuality, you don't agree with him.  He's saying "marriage," but what he means is "respect, fidelity and committment."  You agree with those things; but it sounds like you feel that you don't need the validity of the institution of marriage.  Either way, he (Eric/dis/BB) has no concept of how valuable any of those things are.
> 
> Matrimony doesn't have to equal baggage.  Each person's/couple's conception of what marriage is and how it should work is different.  Everyone who has spoken in this thread has a different idea of marriage, but they don't feel someone who is looking in from the outside should be sitting in judgement on the institution.
> 
> ...



marriage aint for most people as weve seen in the last 20 years....rack it!!


----------



## marcski (May 5, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Wa ----------------------- i think about you also ,what life dealt you is totally unfair . What you guys had was special and frankly in  my opinion you have handled this almost unbearable circumstance with dignity and grace . Your children will one dad realize just what a HERO there dad is and just how much you have GIVEN to others during this whole ordeal .
> 
> You have my deepest respect
> 
> Warp



As you do mine. And, I also think of you and your two beautiful kids.    An old friend recently lost his wife after an illness similar to your wife's.  They have an 8 y.o. girl. When my two kids are driving me insane and I feel as though I am at my wits end...thinking of you and now my buddy keeps things in perspective.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 6, 2010)

WakeboardMom said:


> Please don't speak on my behalf.



ooppsssss sorry


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 6, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> the reason for this attitude is nobody wants to endure hard times these days.  It either works or they're gone.  Pain is not to be tolerated.  There WILL be hard times in a marriage.
> 
> Eric - where would you have been if your parents had this attitude?



Jeff, what attitude? All I did was post what all these people are telling me. IM just the messenger.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 6, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> + 1.  Have to agree on this.  We live in an age of instant gratification.  Three years ago I walked out on my ex who was having an affair.  Thank God we did not get married.  Now I am with someone who really has a different outlook on life and relationships.



do u live in SB all yr round? no wonder y ur so mellow....


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 6, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> MARRIAGE TO THE RIGHT PERSON IS the single most important element in my life  .The joy , contentment and fulfillment of one's true potential is often accellerated when one is blessed with a wonderful partner who supports and complements your personality and communication style .
> 
> I agree that today too many expect all things to go well all the time and TV has inculcated an unrealistic expectation that 1. Lust =Love , 2. All problems are solved in 59 minutes or less . 3.. Don't stick around to do the work of working things out . and last but not least the god almighty number 4
> 
> Lets all be Opera singers 24/7 -------------u know  Me Mem Me -- its ALL about Me



xoxouke:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 6, 2010)

Marc said:


> Sucks getting laid all the time, amirite?



i need variety....i also need sanity:grin::lol:;-):-D


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 6, 2010)

Marc said:


> You have stupid friends.



becuase they got divorced or no brain cells? synapse issues perhaps?:-ouke:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 6, 2010)

ctenidae said:


> The lure, sure. The reality, not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> I swear. Always having the possibility of morning sex, or shower sex, or afternoon sex, or hey, we're in the basement sex, or no one can see in the back yard sex is nice.



u guys make ur own flicks??:dunce::beer::beer:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 6, 2010)

4aprice said:


> I'll argue that since I think I gots the best girl in the world:grin:  Glad to hear others feel the same about their SO.  Chicks are getting ready to fly soon so I be looking forward to that empty nest if we can afford to do anything after paying for college.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



i went with take care of the parents route....i certainly aint gonna meet anyone else in this world that could be better people....i also dont like responsibility....:beer::beer::smile::smile:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 6, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Wow. I sadly must say that I (somewhat) agree with BB. uke:
> 
> Happily unmarried and cohabitating with a long term commitment, here. My SO has my benefits and full inheritance of everything of mine if I pass away, so it ain't just a "convenience" thing. It is EVERYTHING a marriage is without the paper. Every once in a while, the thought crosses my mind that we should just get that piece of paper to make things easier and get some tax breaks. Discussions like this perk me right back up into the happily cohabitating camp.
> 
> ...



someone told me i was provocative once....i thought they were saying pro active that acne stuff they sell on tv late at night....


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 6, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I agree with most everything you said river, especially your thoughts on divorce.
> 
> That said, the day my wife walked down the aisle was and remains the best day of my life.  I love her and respect every day, I'm sure in a similar manner as you do with your partner.  For some, declaration of that vow in front of ones closes family and friends is something to cherish.  I could care less what the gov't thinks.



xoxo thats y ur married....


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 6, 2010)

2knees said:


> best party i've EVER been to was my own reception.
> 
> drank the Lord Thompson Manor clear out of alchohol.  the woman in charge was speechless.  that alone makes every day worth it!  :wink:



ur a sweet loving man....i realized that the first time i met u....


----------



## campgottagopee (May 6, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I think there is something to be said for bringing families together and having a reception. But you can do that without getting married (something I have been considering recently).
> 
> Also, I should have mentioned I don't think that folks should not get married and I am not saying you married guys and gals did the wrong thing or anything. I can appreciate it for what others make it out to be without appreciating for any objective reason that can't be done without marriage. Heck, I agreed to be one of the best men at a friend's wedding because it was about him, not about me.



word


----------



## Trekchick (May 6, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> the people i apparently hang with? lol i hang with people that want me to make them laugh lol....


Evidently the people you hang out with didn't complete an English class or  encourage spell check, eh?


----------



## gorgonzola (May 6, 2010)

snoseek said:


> I know religion is taboo but...
> 
> 
> I always thought of marraige to be simply the union of two people under god for eternity. Those are my ideals and that is the one and only reason I would do it. I think their are others that feel the same...



+1 with a capital G!


----------



## Marc (May 6, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> becuase they got divorced or no brain cells? synapse issues perhaps?:-ouke:



Because their message that you are delivering is stupid.  Hence, they are stupid.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 6, 2010)

marc said:


> because their message that you are delivering is stupid.  Hence, they are stupid.



+1000


----------



## campgottagopee (May 6, 2010)

Marc said:


> Because their message that you are delivering is stupid.  Hence, they are stupid.



Said it once be4 in this thread and here she is again---WORD!!!!


----------



## hammer (May 6, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> MARRIAGE TO THE RIGHT PERSON IS the single most important element in my life  .The joy, contentment and fulfillment of one's true potential is often accelerated when one is blessed with a wonderful partner who supports and complements your personality and communication style.


+1000.

That said, to each his/her own...I really don't care about other's opinions/feelings on marriage unless it interferes with mine, and I don't see how that can happen.


----------



## Marc (May 6, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> complements your personality and *communication style *.



I won't let Meredith read that since my communication style mostly consists of grunting, mumbling and various wild gesturing and body language.  She'd probably become depressed.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 6, 2010)

So combine this with another thread and the moral of the story is don't get married so that you can go to your local bar and sit around taking pictures of older anonymous women to post on the internet?


----------



## gorgonzola (May 6, 2010)

free gss


----------



## marcski (May 6, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> free gss



Seriously, his posts would be a breath of fresh air around here of late with all this gibberish.....


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 6, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> So combine this with another thread and the moral of the story is don't get married so that you can go to your local bar and sit around taking pictures of older anonymous women to post on the internet?



not a local bar....an institution....its like being on vacation when u walk on the property, pics of anonymous women? i told u they r local gals that r there all the time. i probably bought them drinks last summer. if the weather holds we could have a "sick" thursday night....ill get some pics & report back:-o:-o


----------



## campgottagopee (May 6, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> free gss



BUMP

it's time to bring him back

this bbb dude, WOW


----------



## ctenidae (May 6, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> not a local bar....an institution....



As in, a mental institution?




Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> pics of anonymous women? i told u they r local gals that r there all the time. i probably bought them drinks last summer.



If you don't know them well enough to know if you bought them drinks last summer, then I'm guessing you didn't ask them if it was okay to post their pictures on the internet. I'd call that close enough to anonymous as to make no difference.



Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> if the weather holds we could have a "sick" thursday night....ill get some pics & report back:-o:-o



Sick, perhaps. Overall a good idea? Perhaps not.


----------

